# judgement time..



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

alright listen peeps,, ole Corndawg challenged me to battle of verse... and not gonna turn this into a hot take about how somebody mayhaps have hit below the belt, so I'll leave this picture and let you decide..


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

I'm not understanding... :iono:


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

Perhaps the pie you claim is constant

Set at 3.141

The extra e confuses me...

But I know circles can be fun.

Is this an invitation-

To continue Battle Verse?

I be glad to play along.

But the shellacking will get worse...


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

I have the curse of the lack of verse (Alack!) I do as well as I can. But, I have to ask, Alas! " C.D? Does that last line really scan?


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

Not sure I get the question Flip-

Has some offense been taken?

Interpreting a rhyming quip

Has stirred but never shaken

Poetry's subjective bent

Gives rise to several meanings

Malice never pays the rent

But the clocks still get their cleanings

Thick skin need in Battle Verse

The rhyming punches problems

Some will heed the author's nurse

And see enough to solve them

We take a chance with words that dance

Despite their playful sounds

When a verbal lance stains lucky pants

Ambiguity abounds.


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

Lol


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)




----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

:rofl:


----------

